
Most popular programming languages on Stack Overflow since Sept 2008 [video] - cryptofits
https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/d2qrx6/this_video_shows_the_most_popular_programming/
======
JoeAltmaier
Questions on StackOverflow might occur in bursts, after a release or a major
project goes public. So statistics on the number of questions doesn't quite
relate to 'interest' or 'industry usage', but more like 'churn'?

------
Twisell
Also SQL lost traction, but a dedicated SE took off in the meantime
([https://dba.stackexchange.com](https://dba.stackexchange.com)).

Stats should be aggregated at the whole SE level not only SO.

~~~
ptah
I wouldn't consider SQL a general purpose programming language

~~~
teh_klev
Hold my beer....

Back in the early 2000's I worked with a SQL specialist who managed to cram
the functionality of a whole web app into a SQL database...UI rendering,
business logic, the whole shebang. It sat behind a rudimentary Classic ASP app
that just made calls to stored procedures.

~~~
AtlasBarfed
PL-SQL, Transact-SQL, or ANSI SQL?

~~~
teh_klev
T-SQL on MS SQL Server 2000.

------
el_cujo
I'd really prefer stuff like this be in more of a slideshow format so I can
easily go between time points and compare without having to scrub around the
video and press pause/play, memorize what i'm looking at, then scrub around
for another time point, etc., but I guess a video is sexier.

~~~
kjeetgill
It's even terrible for what it is.

If you look at the scale bars background, the scale shifts to preserve the
length of the largest bar. This makes sense if you're just looking at one
image but when going time to time it means the motion of each bar is
distorted.

A bar could shrink while gaining in percentage if the maximal bar is growing
at a faster rate... What? Why?!?

------
300bps
Interesting but important to keep in mind that as languages mature fewer
questions need to be asked.

~~~
scottndecker
Very true. There comes a point where most of the problems/algorithms have
already been asked and figured out (or deemed not possible).

~~~
thatguyagain
That is assuming this only is a measurement of new questions posted for a
language. I have no idea, is it?

------
ganeshkrishnan
JavaScript is trending up because it is more confusing than ever. Even angular
before version 2 is so different from version after that

~~~
tashoecraft
Please stop, rehasing tired memes belongs on Reddit.

~~~
diggan
Serious question as the previous comment seems serious. How is one supposed to
know what's being constantly written about something if you don't read HN on a
daily basis? Seems like we should assume that the commentator is making an
effort to leave a "novel" comment but this time it wasn't, but it might not be
the commentators fault.

------
nirui
My own takeaways from this:

1\. Old techs is been replaced by the newer and finer ones

2\. Profitability effects the tend of languages

3\. Easy (to use) is important

4\. One single simple idea (Nodejs for example) can change the landscape so
much

~~~
AtlasBarfed
1) Aren't python and java "old" now? 20-25 years? C is... what, 40 years old?

2) Python ??? profit? Maybe if Ruby on Rails was up there...

3) Define easy to use...

4) Nodejs and the rapidly changing quicksand of JS, IMO is not easy to use,
thus my confusion on point #3.

~~~
nirui
Let my explain:

> Aren't python and java "old" now? 20-25 years? C is... what, 40 years old?

"Modern" (Even though it's 25 years old) languages usually forced on
productivity more: The language is easier to understand and use, the
programmer can focus on the logic of their program instead of battling the
system etc.

And, since we already in a well-developed industry, productivity can translate
to profitability, and usually it does.

Simplify my opinion here: Productivity (or profitability maybe) drives tech
tend.

Python is hot today because it can be used in many fields which is hot today.
Back-end dev, script, and maybe some machine learning + data research etc. And
Python makes doing those things easy (in terms of easy to use) because both of
the language itself (not a bad language) and it's ecosystem (Many of things
you wanted are just one pip away).

Also, even I do not think JavaScript is a good language, but I must say it's a
easy language to get started: 1) You don't need to learn a lot to write "Hello
World" (`alert("Hello World")`) and later other simple functions. 2) Web
browser is the playground which you already have. 3) The ecosystem is huge
(Many things are just one npm away). 4) Let's don't forget that you can make
money from it.

Now imagine if one day you have to understand compiler, linker and manual
memory management to write webpage scripts. Much harder, right? :)

------
lordnacho
Does this include questions that were quickly downvoted? You get a lot of
people asking things they could have found with a search, and those get
downvoted quite fast.

